# Où sont les lots de saisons ?



## mapapill (10 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Depuis le passage à macOS Catalina et l'application TV qui va avec je ne trouve plus la possibilité d'acheter des lots de saisons. iTunes en proposait, mais son remplaçant ne me propose que des saisons à l'unité. Savez-vous s'il est possible d'en acheter depuis le mac, ou dois-je passer par les applications iTunes Store d’iOS et tvOS ?

Merci !


----------

